
Steve Jobs in a TV report about Apple Computers (1985) - dmmalam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p0JseHQ8sDc#!
======
kirillzubovsky
two things:

1) I love how in various TV pieces they make distorted reality - in this case
by picking one woman out of random and asking her as to what she thinks about
Apple - like that's supposed to indicate what the general public thinks.

2) Even if the public saw their computers as toys, this is a good reminder
that the public could be mistaken.

3) Deal with everyone on your terms, it pays in the long run.

